# Quarter House-Looking for Recommendations for what to do?



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I leave this week for NOLA and my first stay at QH.  I'm really looking forward to the trip.

This is my first ever visit to NOLA, can I ask for some recommendations?


What places should I absolutely eat at?
What should I for sure see?
Most unique and Fun thing to do while there?


thank you everyone...


----------



## hjtug (Jan 10, 2016)

Tours we enjoyed from QH

Walking tour of French Quarter - provided at no charge by QH.  If you are interested sign up at check-in since group size is limited.

VIP City Tours bus tour of New Orleans.  They will pick you up at QH.

Treme' walking tour.  We "earned" two tickets by having a chat with the QH salesperson.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 10, 2016)

hjtug said:


> Tours we enjoyed from QH
> 
> Walking tour of French Quarter - provided at no charge by QH.  If you are interested sign up at check-in since group size is limited.
> 
> ...




These all sound great,  thanks for the suggestions...


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 10, 2016)

we did many tours while we were there, mostly through Greyline.    I am forgetting details but there is a terrific WWII museum there, the Garden District is worth seeing, a cemetery tour, a city tour, and a boat trip.  Also went to see the site of the Battle of New Orleans.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 10, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> we did many tours while we were there, mostly through Greyline.    I am forgetting details but there is a terrific WWII museum there, the Garden District is worth seeing, a cemetery tour, a city tour, and a boat trip.  Also went to see the site of the Battle of New Orleans.



I'm a huge WWII buff, I will need to check out the museum, and its awesome to know that its a great museum to see….thanks so much


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 11, 2016)

To do the WWII Museum properply you need two days. It is pretty intensive. Liked Red Fish Restaurant on Bourbon St. My wife who does not normally eat Oysters wanted most of mine. The double chocolate bread pudding is very good - one order for two people to share. Frenchmen Street for music.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 11, 2016)

What are your interests?

There are many types of music halls... Great jazz clubs check out this video at the Spotted Cat on Frenchmen street https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nOlvIiTZok
There are Swing Dancing lessons at various places.
There are many Cooking schools in the area.
As for restaurants there are too many to lists!

Other good web site to visit
http://www.neworleansonline.com/new...=attractions&gclid=CObj1M_nocoCFcMRHwodS3sH3w

For events this is a good site  www.offbeat.com
Here is a coupon site http://www.neworleansonline.com/assets/pdfs/coupons/coupons.pdf


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 11, 2016)

You can add a second WWII museum day for only $6. I highly recommend adding the second day. The two campaigns, one of which just opened a few weeks ago, have doubled the time it takes to absorb everything.

For high end local flavors that are near the QH I recommend K-Pauls.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 11, 2016)

For cheap food, 24/7 breakfast, 24/7 long neck beers, free refills on Bloody Marys, and indifferent service, you can't beat Daisy Duke's, two doors away from Quarter House.

We've probably eaten more meals at Daisy Duke's than the all the other restaurants in N.O. combined!


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 11, 2016)

chapjim said:


> For cheap food, 24/7 breakfast, 24/7 long neck beers, free refills on Bloody Marys, and indifferent service, you can't beat Daisy Duke's, two doors away from Quarter House.
> 
> We've probably eaten more meals at Daisy Duke's than the all the other restaurants in N.O. combined!


so  you can refill the bloody Mary but only if the wait staff bothers to come to your table?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 11, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> so  you can refill the bloody Mary but only if the wait staff bothers to come to your table?



The wait staff is always right there. It's not a big place. They will refill as many times as you want but a heavy drinker after their money's worth will pass out on the floor before the house comes close to taking a loss. Vodka is already cheap and it doesn't get much cheaper than bottom shelf vodka. You can buy an entire bottle for less than $10.

Eggs, hash browns, and toast/biscuit is $2.99 before 9AM. Only $4.50 with the meat. It's not great and it's not bad but can't beat the price. They have good fried green tomatoes.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 11, 2016)

wish I had known about it when I was there.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 11, 2016)

I love Jazz Music, I love unique and interesting places to eat and I love Mystical type places....thanks for helping to give me some suggestions




Bailey#1 said:


> What are your interests?
> 
> There are many types of music halls... Great jazz clubs check out this video at the Spotted Cat on Frenchmen street https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nOlvIiTZok
> There are Swing Dancing lessons at various places.
> ...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 11, 2016)

Baily,  These websites you linked below are amazing...thanks so much



Bailey#1 said:


> What are your interests?
> 
> There are many types of music halls... Great jazz clubs check out this video at the Spotted Cat on Frenchmen street https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nOlvIiTZok
> There are Swing Dancing lessons at various places.
> ...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm so doing this...thanks



Saintsfanfl said:


> You can add a second WWII museum day for only $6. I highly recommend adding the second day. The two campaigns, one of which just opened a few weeks ago, have doubled the time it takes to absorb everything.
> 
> For high end local flavors that are near the QH I recommend K-Pauls.


----------



## Here There (Jan 13, 2016)

Take a bus tour for a basic orientation...here's a groupon special:

https://www.groupon.com/deals/southern-style-tours-1-10

Since as a QH owner we can assume that you'll be returning to NOLA regularly, you can add to the list for an urban experience that's uniquely yours.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here There said:


> Take a bus tour for a basic orientation...here's a groupon special:
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/southern-style-tours-1-10



Thanks for posting.  They are having a special discount good only for today and on top of that, use the code extra15 for another 15% off.  I just got a 3 hour tour for two people for $22.95.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks, I just bought a ticket, I thought that was a good value for $15.00...thanks so much



Here There said:


> Take a bus tour for a basic orientation...here's a groupon special:
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/southern-style-tours-1-10
> 
> Since as a QH owner we can assume that you'll be returning to NOLA regularly, you can add to the list for an urban experience that's uniquely yours.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 13, 2016)

Would do it, but not going till December and only good for 150 days.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 14, 2016)

I wanted to pay it forward:

Todays Deal on Groupon is a good one…  Extra 25% off with code: SAVE25

New Orleans Creole Cookery 
https://www.groupon.com/deals/new-orleans-creole-cookery


$40 for Lunch – M to W  for $8.00  (w/code its $6.00)


----------



## Here There (Jan 14, 2016)

riverdees05 said:


> Would do it, but not going till December and only good for 150 days.



I usually check out both Groupon and LivingSocial for restaurant and tour deals 1 to 3 months before check-in all the while being mindful that there might be additional 15-20% markdowns.  

For today only LS offers add'l 20% off -- use code POP.


----------



## Here There (Jan 14, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Todays Deal on Groupon is a good one…  Extra 25% off with code: SAVE25
> 
> New Orleans Creole Cookery
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/new-orleans-creole-cookery
> ...



Thanks!  I just bought one for my upcoming trip in Feb.  I ate there last time, sat in the courtyard and ordered an oyster sampler.

I usually use Groupon & Living Social specials to venture out of the tourist areas once I get oriented (after repeated visits) to know some nearby neighborhoods. Two local eateries I recently discovered: Katies (mid-city on the Canal streetcar route) and Live Oak cafe (near the end of the Charles streetcar line).  I felt lucky to be able to rub shoulders with locals there amidst a lively Sunday brunch scene, esp. after hearing a tour guide comment that locals hardly dine out at finer restaurants anymore.  

Other ways to meet locals:  Attend an event -- there's something going on practically every week: http://www.neworleansonline.com/calendar/year.html

Or watch a Saints game at a sports bar.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 14, 2016)

Central Grocery  - For muffulettas. Love that olive salad on them. These are absolutely fantastic.

Mother’s -  For the Ferdie Po’ Boy.  Very good.  The bread pudding was great

Blaine Kern’s Mardi Gras World 

Greg


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 14, 2016)

Here There said:


> I usually check out both Groupon and LivingSocial for restaurant and tour deals 1 to 3 months before check-in all the while being mindful that there might be additional 15-20% markdowns.
> 
> For today only LS offers add'l 20% off -- use code POP.



Thanks for the 20% off code...


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Have a good time in NOLA!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 15, 2016)

Bailey#1 said:


> Have a good time in NOLA!



Thanks, I'm heading out in a few hours...


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I wanted to pay it forward:
> 
> Todays Deal on Groupon is a good one…  Extra 25% off with code: SAVE25
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting.  I saw a $20 for $40 offer, but all the options were already sold out.  I'll see if I can find it on living social instead.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 15, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> Thanks for posting.  I saw a $20 for $40 offer, but all the options were already sold out.  I'll see if I can find it on living social instead.



Yes, when they went down to $8.00 for $40.00 of food credit, they went like crazy.  I had my dad and cousin purchase one each as well. So as a group we will have three of these to use on our trip


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 15, 2016)

Just checked into the Quarter House and I'm loving the FQ. Eating dinner right now eating at the Bourban House. Great food and a short stroll from QH


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 16, 2016)

Today we are heading out to do the Saint's and Sinners Tour (2 tickets for $16 via Groupon) at 1:00pm...Looking forward to a fun and exciting day....




Bailey#1 said:


> Keep us posted!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 16, 2016)

Highly recommend the tour from the Voodoo Lounge, our tour guide Robert was fabulous...I also recommend get the Jazzy Pass, it's a quick one block walk to the trolley stop and from there the world is your oyster...I'm loving the QH...


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 16, 2016)

If you get a chance tonight go see Chance Bushman at the 21st Amendment Bar 725 Iberville.  He is playing tonight from 9:30 -12:00. He's a tap dancer/Singer. I believe the bar is located on the same st as Quarter house.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 16, 2016)

Bailey#1 said:


> If you get a chance tonight go see Chance Bushman at the 21st Amendment Bar 725 Iberville.  He is playing tonight from 9:30 -12:00. He's a tap dancer/Singer. I believe the bar is located on the same st as Quarter house.



Thanks so much for the recommendation.  It's pouring like crazy right now, so we are sitting in Sneaky Petes having huracaine's


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 20, 2016)

Tonight is my last night in NOLA and I highly recommend going to the WWII museum.  I spent 5.5 hours and I wish I could have spent more time there. My arthritis really started acting up and I had to take a cab back to QH and sleep for a few hours.  Now I'm enjoying my last night eating dinner and have my last hurricane.


----------



## Here There (Jan 28, 2016)

To prepare for your next visit:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/st...ch-for-americas-best-food-cities-new-orleans/


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 29, 2016)

Bailey#1 said:


> If you get a chance tonight go see Chance Bushman at the 21st Amendment Bar 725 Iberville.  He is playing tonight from 9:30 -12:00. He's a tap dancer/Singer. I believe the bar is located on the same st as Quarter house.



For the life of us we could not find this Bar and then on the morning of my departure, I wanted one more can of coffee and I found it one block over from QH…..Next Year I will hit this place….


----------

